# General > Classified Marketplace >  Traditional archery store inventory for sale

## Grizz123

Its time to move on and I need to sell a bunch of stuff. I used to own a little Traditional archery shop and I'm selling what inventory I have left. Everything is new, unused condition, that being said it has been in dry storage in the trailer for the past ~15 years so much of the packaging is faded. The books are all in excellent condition since they have always been in the house (climate controlled area).

Todays retail price is over $12,600, I'm asking $3,700 OBO for everything 

I also have hummel and bradford exchange decretive wall plates for $20ea. OBO. The bradford plates are deer and cabin designs, very relaxing to look at. I'll take pics if anyone is interested in them

18x8 Pace trailer with drop down rear door for $3,900 OBO

FCA Inventory - Master list Bangers.pdf

----------


## Grizz123

FWIW, "FCA inventory" stands for Flint Chip Archery, my old business
"Master list Bangers" refers to the list I created for the shooting range I go to, its called Bangers and I posted the ad on their board at the range

----------


## Grizz123

Bump because I need to sell this stuff

----------


## kyratshooter

Have you tried advertising this over at the Tradgang or Primitive Archer websites.

If I were trying to sell it as a block that is what I would do.  

If not you could probably unload it for more money than you are asking here on Ebay.

----------


## Grizz123

I've been a member on those sites for years now and I did advertise with them but not many people visit the advertising sections. I did not have an interest in selling on eBay due to the nightmare of dealing with countless transactions. That being said, all the archery stuff was sold over the weekend. I still have the trailer and Dewalt 12" chop/miter saw if anyone is interested.

----------

